# Inbound from SimpleShot!



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I couldn't resist the Halloween edition and added some pouches to pad my order and make shipping worth while.

Anyone else order? By my calculations, there are about 10 left. https://simple-shot.com/clearance/halloween-special-orange-scout/

My first sling mail in a long time


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sold out! But Specials says it can be ordered and gives a discount of $9 plus additional coupon code discount.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Sold out!


Not yet.

https://simple-shot.com/clearance/halloween-special-orange-scout/


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That looks really cool in orange! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That is a looker and great price too. Congrats.*


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Is that your first scout, Bruce?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> Is that your first scout, Bruce?


Nah, it's my second.

I don't really need it but didn't want to regret passing it up. When I saw it was cheaper than the standard I already have, I added to cart.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

brucered said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your first scout, Bruce?
> ...


*Halloween **theme frames ... gotta luv that sense of humor.*


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Halloween **theme frames ... gotta luv that sense of humor.*


Yeah and $31 dollars too. It may even be a run of 31 frames. When I fist saw it, the max available was 30.

$31 for any color Scout is a good deal in my books.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh crap I just got my scout in camo and my beanflip. Couldn't justify getting another.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > *Halloween **theme frames ... gotta luv that sense of humor.*
> ...


It's a beauty, no doubt. My Gen 1 is the Orange and Black configuration because GO FIGURE my birthday is actually Halloween, and I was being cheeky at the time. Years ago, and I still love my Scout.

Now if they were doing something with that special edition Blue coloration I might not be able to control myself..


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

And can I just say it's freakin' hilarious that the tag-line for the Halloween edition Scout is "You know the Scout."

Hah!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

tastetickles said:


> Oh crap I just got my scout in camo and my beanflip. Couldn't justify getting another.


Mmm...Justify? What does that mean? I can't take Lady Flipgun to Denny's for that. Starbucks is running me half of that. Brown Bag your lunch 2-3 times and you got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Ya but shipping cost me half of a Scout.


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

looks awsome in orange. I wouldn't mind owning one myself.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

tastetickles said:


> Ya but shipping cost me half of a Scout.


Then BB for a week or cut off a couple of six packs.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

flipgun said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > Ya but shipping cost me half of a Scout.
> ...


I wish currency exchange was in my favor but reality is it hurts every time I ship something from the USA. Currency exchange + shipping + custom tax, suddenly things get expensive fast.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sigh! You can fight the system but you ain't likely to win.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The orange color is definitely an eye catcher. Congrats


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like that orange! There are at least 7in stock


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

With everyone buying these things up there won't be any left for the new shooters.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> With everyone buying these things up there won't be any left for the new shooters.


No worries, he'll make more.

I can understand being pro-Bill and Pocket Predator after receiving Free goods, but why are you so anti-Nathan and SimpleShot?


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> With everyone buying these things up there won't be any left for the new shooters.


I'll second Bruce's request for knowledge. I too would like to know what drives a deep thinker, and a Christian such as yourself, to bash Simple Shot and the Scout at every opportunity, and then some?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Actually I didn't think I was bashing in my post above. And for the record I ordered the Halloween Orange Special just to conform to the forum expectations. Hope the Flip Clips will hold up though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

brucered said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > With everyone buying these things up there won't be any left for the new shooters.
> ...


Please take note that my post To Scout or Not To Scout was written prior to "receiving free stuff".


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm no Nathan cheer leader but I've owned a bunch of scouts. Still have a few. Never had one bit of problem with them or the flip clips. As long as you don't torque them down like your tightening lug nuts. It's one of his best selling and highest rated slingshots. So to each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> I'm no Nathan cheer leader but I've owned a bunch of scouts. Still have a few. Never had one bit of problem with them or the flip clips. As long as you don't torque them down like your tightening lug nuts. It's one of his best selling and highest rated slingshots. So to each his own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a direct quote from you CJW on Oct 20 at 8:07 am .

" But have no interest in mass produced polycarbonate slingshots. I'll take one well made custom over 100 injection molded slingshots. Just like I'll take one custom 22 caliber rifle over 20 -$150 dollar cheapies. "


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

treefork said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no Nathan cheer leader but I've owned a bunch of scouts. Still have a few. Never had one bit of problem with them or the flip clips. As long as you don't torque them down like your tightening lug nuts. It's one of his best selling and highest rated slingshots. So to each his own.
> ...


 I've tried a lot of slingshots in my time and for your information I bought the scouts to start a slingshot shooting group which I told Nathan and bought them when they were 5 for 100 dollars . Wasn't going to buy 5 G10 or Micarta for new shooters.
And if you haven't noticed in the for sale section the last couple of years I've sold off most of the scouts and Bill Hays slingshots. I've got 2 scouts for friends to shoot and 1 hammer take down from Hays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the orange color would be great for hunting. If you laid it down in the woods you would have a good chance of finding it again.


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

I know there was at least one left for new shooters, as I'm new to both slingshots and to the forum. I'm happy to say this will be my first slingshot! I ordered mine on Friday with the practice ammo and matched bands. I couldn't decide between the Scout or the Torque, so I actually got back online an hour later and ordered a Torque, too. Looking forward to receiving my order and seeing what I can do. In the meantime, I've got to build a catchbox.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

suttonjp said:


> New to slingshots and to the forum and happy to say this will be my first slingshot! I ordered mine on Friday with the practice ammo and matched bands. I couldn't decide between the Scout or the Torque, so I actually got back online an hour later and ordered a Torque, too. Looking forward to receiving my order and seeing what I can do. In the meantime, I've got to build a catchbox.


You won't regret it, brother.

Welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

This was posted on another recent post showing the damage to a Scout from a fork hit.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Holy Moly, I hope my Scout doesn't spontaneous bust in half like that.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> This was posted on another recent post showing the damage to a Scout from a fork hit.


I'd like to see more of that post. The break geometry doesn't add up and I don't see a fork hit, though the image isn't excellent in size/quality.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

If you drop it in the woods you'll have a better chance of finding it!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

There were a few slingshots that had a casting problem and were recalled and replaced by Nathan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > This was posted on another recent post showing the damage to a Scout from a fork hit.
> ...


Check out the post about the Chinese drill team with slingshots. There is a link to a post there.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> This was posted on another recent post showing the damage to a Scout from a fork hit.


Thanks for bringing this up JR

That broken slingshot was from a very small run of plastic that was incorrectly molded in 2015. We identified the problem quickly, immediately recalled all affected slingshots, and resolved the problem and have never had it happen since. We appreciate your looking out for us and making sure we stay on top of our game. Our customers are our lifeblood and when we experience a potential safety issue, we fix it. In fact, we went so far as to hire a materials engineer to help us to develop a polycarbonate composite that is even resistant to polycarbonates arch nemesis- hydrocarbons. If we had not had that experience we would not have had the chance to provide our customers an even safer and stronger material.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Great post Nathan. I did just order the Orange Halloween Special just for kicks. Might be the only chance to have an orange slingshot.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

brucered said:


> I couldn't resist the Halloween edition and added some pouches to pad my order and make shipping worth while.
> 
> Anyone else order? By my calculations, there are about 10 left. https://simple-shot.com/clearance/halloween-special-orange-scout/
> 
> My first sling mail in a long time


Yup I snagged one on Friday when I saw they were available!  This will be my first Gen 2. Stoked!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Huh, I wonder if the Scout's fork tips have enough surface area for a guy to mount the PP pro clips to without too much of the PP clip hanging off (if the hole in the fork tip of the scout won't take the PP pro mounting hardware, I'm sure you could find something that would). Be kinda nice if they could, as you can put flip clips on a PP frame. If someone does try it, please let us know how it goes, and, as always, post pictures.

And no, I am NOT trying to stir the pot here, or "shoot a fire ant nest" as one member so eloquently phrased it. I'm honestly just curious. If the PP pro clips won't fit, I'll be a person could fabricate something that would at home.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Huh, I wonder if the Scout's fork tips have enough surface area for a guy to mount the PP pro clips to without too much of the PP clip hanging off (if the hole in the fork tip of the scout won't take the PP pro mounting hardware, I'm sure you could find something that would). Be kinda nice if they could, as you can put flip clips on a PP frame. If someone does try it, please let us know how it goes, and, as always, post pictures.
> 
> And no, I am NOT trying to stir the pot here, or "shoot a fire ant nest" as one member so eloquently phrased it. I'm honestly just curious. If the PP pro clips won't fit, I'll be a person could fabricate something that would at home.


I know that Flip Clips work with some PP Frames, so it seems reasonably possible the opposite may be true!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> If the PP pro clips won't fit, I'll be a person could fabricate something that would at home.


I haven't had any issue with my Plastic FlipClips, so haven't had to modify them or look at alternate methods. I know there is an effective and cheap mod available if I ever do strip one.

As for the PP Clips, maybe JR can provide some input if he has a Scout kicking around (or the one on order, if he went through with it).

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/92234-Easy-FlipClip-Modification
Easy FlipClip Modification


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Huh, I wonder if the Scout's fork tips have enough surface area for a guy to mount the PP pro clips to without too much of the PP clip hanging off (if the hole in the fork tip of the scout won't take the PP pro mounting hardware, I'm sure you could find something that would). Be kinda nice if they could, as you can put flip clips on a PP frame. If someone does try it, please let us know how it goes, and, as always, post pictures.
> 
> And no, I am NOT trying to stir the pot here, or "shoot a fire ant nest" as one member so eloquently phrased it. I'm honestly just curious. If the PP pro clips won't fit, I'll be a person could fabricate something that would at home.


I was curious when you mentioned it too. This is how the Pro Clips look on the Scout in TTF and OTT orientation. It looks like it would work ok in TTF orientation but I think Ill stick to my modified flip clips.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Well shucks. At least we know now. Thanks for taking the time to test it out and for the pictures man


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Huh, I wonder if the Scout's fork tips have enough surface area for a guy to mount the PP pro clips to without too much of the PP clip hanging off (if the hole in the fork tip of the scout won't take the PP pro mounting hardware, I'm sure you could find something that would). Be kinda nice if they could, as you can put flip clips on a PP frame. If someone does try it, please let us know how it goes, and, as always, post pictures.
> 
> And no, I am NOT trying to stir the pot here, or "shoot a fire ant nest" as one member so eloquently phrased it. I'm honestly just curious. If the PP pro clips won't fit, I'll be a person could fabricate something that would at home.


I can't see why not but will have to give it a try and find out. I'm placing an order for additional Pro Clips this week and will take a few pictures with my lap top to post. I've seen PP slingshots with flip clips mounted on them. Now you have me thinking about the Pro Clips with the sight built in if they would work on an OTT shooter. Mine is mounted TTF which I have grown to enjoy esp. after watching a few of Bill Hays video on TTF sighting method.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Whoops; Looks like my post was too late and a couple came in while I was typing. Maybe modified Pro Clips would work. Or better yet, hit up a local machine shop and have some metal flip clips made up.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Or how about you don't over-tighten the stock clips or learn not to get fork hits? :stupidcomp:

Again for anyone reading or looking at the Scour with plastic FlipClips, they are perfect they way they are. Inexpensive, easy to use, easy to switch methods, don't slip. Don't be afraid of them because one guy doesn't like them or doesn't know how to use them properly.

Zero issues with mine so far. Let's not turn this thread into a PP advertisement like all the others.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

brucered said:


> Or how about you don't over-tighten the stock clips or learn not to get fork hits? :stupidcomp:
> 
> Zero issues with mine so far. Let's not turn this thread into a PP advertisement like all the others.


I bought some Flip Clips not too long ago and noticed that they have a longer screw than my older ones. No doubt these will hold up even better with more thread biting into the plastic. My old FlipClips lasted a couple years so I would be very surprised if the new ones didn't last at least that long. How long have you had your clips Bruce?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> How long have you had your clips Bruce?


They are from my May 2016.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Did you guys read the Hobbits post. He called me "eloquent" or at least called my post eloquent. Wow, I've been called many names, some you can even print but never eloquent. Thank you Mr. Hobbit.

You cannot believe how many fire ants live in a mound about two foot tall and two feet in diameter.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, I wonder if the Scout's fork tips have enough surface area for a guy to mount the PP pro clips to without too much of the PP clip hanging off (if the hole in the fork tip of the scout won't take the PP pro mounting hardware, I'm sure you could find something that would). Be kinda nice if they could, as you can put flip clips on a PP frame. If someone does try it, please let us know how it goes, and, as always, post pictures.
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Whoops; Looks like my post was too late and a couple came in while I was typing. Maybe modified Pro Clips would work. Or better yet, hit up a local machine shop and have some metal flip clips made up.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> Did you guys read the Hobbits post. He called me "eloquent" or at least called my post eloquent. Wow, I've been called many names, some you can even print but never eloquent. Thank you Mr. Hobbit.
> 
> You cannot believe how many fire ants live in a mound about two foot tall and two feet in diameter.


*Don't get the big head, Mr. Hobbit is easily fooled. :neener:*


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples,

Mr. Hobbit looks very scholarly and not easily fooled to me.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples,
> 
> Mr. Hobbit looks very scholarly and not easily fooled to me.


*Of course he does. I was trying to be funny and bombed. My apologies to all.*


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Monkeynipples,
> ...


No apologies needed man, it's just a bit of fun among friends


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

treefork said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm no Nathan cheer leader but I've owned a bunch of scouts. Still have a few. Never had one bit of problem with them or the flip clips. As long as you don't torque them down like your tightening lug nuts. It's one of his best selling and highest rated slingshots. So to each his own.
> ...


Sounds like a negative to me .

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I own a few frames from simple shot and find them well made and functional !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh great, now I want the Black Widow Scout they are selling!


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Oh great, now I want the Black Widow Scout they are selling!


Ya damn. No oranges for me but that temptation for the spider..


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

tastetickles said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great, now I want the Black Widow Scout they are selling!
> ...


What REALLY draws me to the Widow is that it's got the Flippinout logo from before Nathan was with SimpleShot. How cool is that?


----------



## Jskd82 (Oct 20, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > SamuraiSamoht said:
> ...


Yeah that's why I ordered one, thought it would be cool to have something from old stock. I wish he would sell a blue one or bright green, I would be all over that.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

And now there is a limited 13 pieces of Desert colored Scout kit.... The temptation....


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

tastetickles said:


> And now there is a limited 13 pieces of Desert colored Scout kit.... The temptation....


No kidding. Painful to pass on the offer. That was a gorgeous Scout.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Nathan is becoming an effective salesman. Here's orange and black, not to your liking? how about red and black, No? Then look at this tan color. Limited edition, won't make any more. Hesitate and you lose out. An aficionado could have a whole collection of Scouts.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

VAshooter said:


> Nathan is becoming an effective salesman. Here's orange and black, not to your liking? how about red and black, No? Then look at this tan color. Limited edition, won't make any more. Hesitate and you lose out. An aficionado could have a whole collection of Scouts.


Thanks for the nod...but I work with a team of exceptionally talented and committed people! I am just a simple slingshot enthusiast like the rest of you.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Felt like simpleshot got a new sales dept going on in the last couple of months with the minor changes to the website. Those desert theme Scout sold out by the time I checked my email, dang it was fast lol.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

tastetickles said:


> Felt like simpleshot got a new sales dept going on in the last couple of months with the minor changes to the website. Those desert theme Scout sold out by the time I checked my email, dang it was fast lol.


I'll let you shoot mine, I can only shoot one at a time anyway.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > Felt like simpleshot got a new sales dept going on in the last couple of months with the minor changes to the website. Those desert theme Scout sold out by the time I checked my email, dang it was fast lol.
> ...


Ty. But I live across the other end of the planet haha


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Nathan is becoming an effective salesman. Here's orange and black, not to your liking? how about red and black, No? Then look at this tan color. Limited edition, won't make any more. Hesitate and you lose out. An aficionado could have a whole collection of Scouts.


I don't disagree. I really wish he had offered it Frame-only though.

I didn't need all the rest of the package and could've swung the cost of the all-tan frame alone.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

tastetickles,

If you ever go on an adventure and pass through Richmond, Virginia let me know and I'll have it ready for you.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> tastetickles,
> 
> If you ever go on an adventure and pass through Richmond, Virginia let me know and I'll have it ready for you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Now in addition to the Orange > Black/Red > Desert Tan > There is now a limited edition of 12 Cast Aluminum Camo available for only $125.00 and free shipping. What a Deal. I'm looking forward to what comes next?????


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Now in addition to the Orange > Black/Red > Desert Tan > There is now a limited edition of 12 Cast Aluminum Camo available for only $125.00 and free shipping. What a Deal. I'm looking forward to what comes next?????


Sold out in less than one hour. Who got one?


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Now in addition to the Orange > Black/Red > Desert Tan > There is now a limited edition of 12 Cast Aluminum Camo available for only $125.00 and free shipping. What a Deal. I'm looking forward to what comes next?????
> ...


I camped the website an hour early (stayed up all night) only to find myself unable to checkout due to my address issue. Nathan tried to help but the thing sold out so fast. A few hours later to my surprise the item is still inside my cart, I tried registering for one of those US address shipping service but shipping would be too costly for me.

Sadly now I can't even buy anything from simpleshot anymore due to the same issue but i understand it would be too easy for dishonest people from my country to scam simpleshot if it doesn't involve premium shipping. Oh well...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Sorry about that tastetickles. The drawbacks of modern technology and the stupidity of a limited production run. But I suspect the limit of only 12 cast camo scouts is what made them sell out so fast. If there were only 100 available you might have gotten one.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I checked Simple shot about an hour ago and they still had one left. It might still be there. tastetickles was having trouble with the order system and shipping to Brunei.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I checked again and they are all gone. What will Nathan come up with next?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I checked Simple shot about an hour ago and they still had one left. It might still be there. tastetickles was having trouble with the order system and shipping to Brunei.


Very interesting.....The website showed them as SOLD OUT just one hour after the sale opened.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

The one left on simpleshot after the sales "sold out" was the one I decided to let go from my cart because I would have to ship it to myus.com and then have them send it to me with premium shipping at 79 bucks which doesn't seem worth it anymore. Perhaps a blessing in disguise, now I will have to learn to cut my own bands, etc etc and focus more on shooting instead of collecting.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your difficulty just trying to get a product shipped at a reasonable price. Brunei sounds exotic and exciting to most of us Americans but I guess there is a down side as well. Is UPS any cheaper? How about the postal service since a slingshot could be shipped that way. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Sorry to hear about your difficulty just trying to get a product shipped at a reasonable price. Brunei sounds exotic and exciting to most of us Americans but I guess there is a down side as well. Is UPS any cheaper? How about the postal service since a slingshot could be shipped that way. Let me know if I can help.


Thanks for offering to help, I appreciate it but I'll focus on shooting for now and trust me my country is no where near exotic. I couldn't discuss it further as I might get jailed for saying the wrong thing, freedom of speech is not a thing in Brunei.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

tastetickles said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear about your difficulty just trying to get a product shipped at a reasonable price. Brunei sounds exotic and exciting to most of us Americans but I guess there is a down side as well. Is UPS any cheaper? How about the postal service since a slingshot could be shipped that way. Let me know if I can help.
> ...


If we don't start pushing back against the Politically Correct crowd soon we wont have any freedoms left in America either.


----------

